# Darty Box Qu'en Penser ?



## joeldu18cher (7 Janvier 2007)

pas de frais de résiliation .. tiens c'est nouveau ... mais le projet et la nouvelle offre de darty ont -ils de l'avenir ? qu'en penser ? y adhérer? ou fuir ? 
attendre plutôt ...


----------



## legascon (7 Janvier 2007)

Sur le papier ca a l'air pas mal.

Les premiers retours sont rares mais encourageants.


----------



## sandrinette (24 Août 2007)

Salut, j'ai vu que vous parliez de la Darty Box.
Comme je suis souvent venue pour demander de l'aide, cette fois, c'est moi qui vais en fournir.... si je le peu  
En fait, je suis sur Imac, et je navé jamais mis internet chez moi, et jai commencé par Darty avec de gros doutes sur les résultats.
A l'arrivée je suis contente, ça tourne impec. Au début, le téléphone faisait bien un ronflement sourd qui donnais limpression que ton interlocuteur tappellais du pont au dessus de l'autoroute... mais aprés deux ou trois mises a jours de la box, c cool. J'appelle meme en Espagne et en Grece, et c nikel.
Internet roule (sauf quelques petites coupures vers 1h du mat' (mystère).
Seul soucis, c que je suis sur amsn, et avc ISight intégrée, et que comme beaucoup de monde ici; daprés ce que j'ai lu, je me trouve derriere un pare feux ou routeur selon les dires de lordi... Aprés avoir vérifié que les pare feux sont éteints, par les préférences systemes, jen déduit aprés un gros éffort intelectuel que le probleme vien du routeur, or comme je suis visiblement une des seules clientes mac-dartybox, je ne sais pas comment débloquer ces bidules qui mempoisonnent...
Si vous avez une solution, ce serais avec plaisir et soulagement...


----------



## legascon (24 Août 2007)

J'ai trouvé ça pour désactiver le firewall de la dartybox.

http://www.epsylone.fr/phpBB2/templates/Epsylone_v2/infos/tutoriels/tutos.php?page=routeur_dartybox

mais pense à remettre celui du mac !


----------



## sandrinette (24 Août 2007)

Olala legascon ta lair super efficace!
merci de ta réponse en tt cas, je vais essayer dessuite, et mm si ça échoue, je te remercie de tetre donné la peine de répondre.
Tu crois que ça crain les pare feux tous éteints?:rose: 
A++


----------



## sandrinette (24 Août 2007)

heuuuu je voudrais pas paretre lourde ou idiotte, mais dans l'exemple aperement, c pour le logiciel amule. Moi, vu que c pr amsn, pr la cam, fo bien que je mette:


Nom du serveur : amsn
Accès activé : Oui
Protocole : TCP
Du port : 4662
Au port : 4662
Adresse IP locale : (Par défaut)

Cliquez sur le bouton [Appliquer]

Nom du serveur : amsn
Accès activé : Oui
Protocole : UDP
Du port : 4672
Au port : 4672
Adresse IP locale : (Par défaut)

Cliquez sur le bouton [Appliquer].

Fo le faire deux fois c ça?

Je pense que dans la logique des choses, cela doit etre ça, mais je ne voudrais pas faire de bétise. Kestenpense?
Merci en tt cas.


----------



## sandrinette (24 Août 2007)

Ah et ben non, aparement c t surement pas tte a fait ça. Lordi me sort encore et tjrs cette sempiternelle réponce : "vous etes derriere un routeur ou un pare feux" gna gna gna !!!

Retour au mm point, sauf que cette fois j'ai quand meme réussi a intervenir un pe sur la box    "en progrés"    lol.

Merci en tt cas...


----------



## legascon (25 Août 2007)

Salut

honn&#234;tement je ne sais pas quels sont les ports &#224; ouvrir...

mais ca doit pouvoir se trouver sur ce forum...

le mieux c'est d'&#233;teindre le firewall de la dartybox et de r&#233;gler celui du mac je pense


----------



## moonwalk9r (25 Août 2007)

Il y a une différence entre un parefeu et une redirection de port, en bref s'il faut rediriger des ports vers une machine, c'est pas en désactivant le parefeu que ça va changer quelque chose


----------



## legascon (26 Août 2007)

heu mais pourquoi parles-tu d'une redirection de port ?

Son probl&#232;me c'est que manifestement un parefeu emp&#234;che amsn de fonctionner.

Donc comme on ne sait pas trop comment r&#233;gler celui de la dartybox, autant l'&#233;teindre et r&#233;gler celui du mac, non ? Ou faire l'inverse, peu importe. Deux pare-feu ca ne sert pas &#224; grand chose, celui du mac (ou de la darty box) suffit.

j'ai trouv&#233; cela (il y a les ports &#224; ouvrir): http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3933396&postcount=6


----------



## Goli (29 Août 2007)

salut à tous
moi aussi je suis sur Dartybox; ça ne sert pas à ouvrir les ports du mac; faut aller direct sur modem routeur. 
1- taper 192.168.1.254 sur votre navigateur
2- entrer nom : DartyBox mot de passe : 1234 si nécessaire
3- aller Configuration et puis Redirection de port & DMZ
4- Ouvrer les ports qu'il faut ( pas oublier tcp/udp 2 fois par port )
5- valider


----------



## sandrinette (31 Août 2007)

Salut.
J'ai suivi la procédure dont tu as parlé dans ton message, mais ça n'a toujours pas marché, comme toujours, je vois mes contacts, mais eux voient un écran desespérément blanc.
N'étant pas un kador en informatique et encore moins en réseaux, je ne c plus quoi faire, mais il est possible que l'erreur vienne de moi.
voici ce que j'ai essayé :
Ouverture des ports 6890 à 6900 tanto en tcp et tanto en udp.
ainsi que désactivation du firewall dartybox

"1- taper 192.168.1.254 sur votre navigateur
2- entrer nom : DartyBox mot de passe : 1234 si nécessaire
3- aller Configuration et puis Redirection de port & DMZ
4- Ouvrer les ports qu'il faut ( pas oublier tcp/udp 2 fois par port )
5- valider"
J'ai aussi bien essayé d'ouvrir les ports DU 6890 AU 6900 en tcp PUIS udp.
J'ai aussi essayé la drole de technique qui dit ; ouverture des ports DU 6890 AU 6890 en tcp puis udp et 6900 AU 6900 en tcp puis udp.

Malheureusement, aucune de mes tentatives ne fonctionnent...


Je ne suis plus tres sure d'avoir compris ce qu'il faut faire, à force d'échecs..

Merci de votre aide, qui me serais bien utile, étant au bord de la crise de nerfs !!!!


----------



## Goli (31 Août 2007)

sandrinette
tu disais là haut qu'il te faut les deux ports 4662 & 4672 pour amsn ( tiens, c'est les m^mes ports pour amule !). Dans ce cas, il suffit d'ouvrir ces deux-là. 
En outre, ouvrir des ports de... à... c'est un peu aléatoire. Je te propose donc ouvrir une fois 4662 en TCP, et une autre fois 4672 en UDP.
Si le problème est routeur & ports bloqués, ça doit aller, ça doit !!!!!
allez on croise les doigts


----------



## sandrinette (1 Septembre 2007)

Salut.
C'est encore et toujours moi.
Je vien d'essayer ta technique, et ..... RIEN!
Décidément je crois bien que j'aurais tout essayé avec cet amsn, et cette cam qui me désesperent.
Je commence a me demander si je ne ferais pas mieux de laisser tomber, et de conclure que amsn est légèrement "pourris" et que pour que tout marche, il faut que tout le monde passe sur mac....
merci encore.
Si quelqu'un a une illumination, sur comment débloquer tout ce truc, qu'il n'hésite pas, au point ou j'en suis, je peut tout essayer....


----------



## Goli (1 Septembre 2007)

Suis vraiment désolé pour toi, pas de chance !!!!
Mais en fait, tu as besoin de contacter tes amis sur MSN ? C'est ça? Alors pourquoi diable tu ne prends pas Yahoo Messenger qui est compatible avec MSN ??? 
Je l'utilise depuis... oh ça fait déjà quelques siècles !
http://messenger.yahoo.com/mac.php


----------



## sandrinette (1 Septembre 2007)

Alors la !! ce serais la totale si ça marchait !!
SI je comprend bien, Yahoo me permettrais de discuter avec mes contacts pc msn messenger? Je pourrais utiliser la cam? Faut il créer un nouveau compte? aprés, il faut que mes contact changent leur interface ou ils restent sur leur msn messenger chérie??? et moi, j'utiliserais quel interface? 
suis désolée, tu dois te dire que ta affaire a une bourique, mais j'y connais pas grand chose... 
merci en tt cas...


----------



## Goli (1 Septembre 2007)

sandrinette a dit:


> Alors la !! ce serais la totale si ça marchait !!
> SI je comprend bien, Yahoo me permettrais de discuter avec mes contacts pc msn messenger? Je pourrais utiliser la cam? Faut il créer un nouveau compte? aprés, il faut que mes contact changent leur interface ou ils restent sur leur msn messenger chérie??? et moi, j'utiliserais quel interface?
> suis désolée, tu dois te dire que ta affaire a une bourique, mais j'y connais pas grand chose...
> merci en tt cas...



pas de lézard, ma ptite dame !
non, tes amis ne changent rien du tout. Tu télécharge yahoo, crée un compte, et tu ajoute tes contacts msn; tu auras la cam mais pas de voix... comme avec amsn. Si tu veux la totale, propose à tes amis Skype qui est superbe compatibe avec Mac, son & image.


----------



## sandrinette (1 Septembre 2007)

Re.
Alors, j'ai bien installé Yahoo messenger, qui a l'air de tourner impec' puisque quand je demande web cam, je me vois!!! ce qui n'arrivais jamais avec amsn!!!
Cependant, comme avec moi, l'informatique ne roule jamais parfaitement, j'ai tout de meme un soucis : Je ne parvien pas a rentrer mes contacs, je click pourtant bien sur le petit bonhomme jaune avec le +, je met msn messenger  dans la premiere case, je rentre tout, mais il ne me propose pas "add", juste "cancel". Que faire???
En tout cas, merci, je progresse.


----------



## sandrinette (1 Septembre 2007)

Alors, j'ai réussi a mettre mes contacts (toute seule, comme une grande lol) mais maintennt, ils me disent qu'ils voient mm plus ma cam !!! :mouais: 
alors, serais-ce parce que à présent je suis sur yahoo et eux tjrs sur msn???
Que faire????


----------



## Sékiltoyai (2 Septembre 2007)

Concernant les parefeux de Box, je tiens à rappeler que c'est plutôt dangereux de les désactiver. Ces parefeux sont en général beaucoup plus puissants (enfin cela dépend du système d'exploitation&#8230 et beaucoup mieux configurés que des parefeux d'ordinateur de bureau&#8230;


----------



## chandy (2 Septembre 2007)

Pour faire fonctionner pleinement MSN, il faut avoir un routeur qui gère l'upnp (j'avais fait assez attention à ça quand j'ai acheté mon routeur il y a quelques années, un netgear WGR614 ou un truc comme ça). D'après ce que j'avais compris à l'époque, on ne peut pas "ouvrir les ports" pour msn parce qu'apparement il prend un peu ce qui l'arrange à l'arrache. Pas d'upnp = galère pour msn donc, mais il me semble que c'est intégré dans la plupart des routeurs maintenant

Autre solution, ouvrir carrément tous les ports vers le mac, mais c'est pas super sécurisé, et du coup tu es la seule machine qui puisse "faire quelque chose à part surfer", en gros c'est comme si tu branchais le modem directement à ton ordinateur sans passer par un routeur ^^


----------

